# FS: 120g Drilled Tank/Stand - $300



## neonlyte (Mar 10, 2011)

I am no longer able to take care of my fish properly so it's time to offload my tank and equipment. The tank is 48x24x24 and extremely heavy as it is made out of thick glass. It is pre-drilled with 2 holes in the middle of the tank, you can see one of the tubes coming up in the picture, the other is behind a piece of driftwood. The stand is very very sturdy and made out of wood. I can help you load it into whatever it is that you're going to take it away in but I don't have a way to get it to you, you'll have to get it yourself. When I brought it to my apartment I borrowed a cube truck with a lift gate from the place I was working at at the time, yes, it is in fact that heavy!

Drilled Tank and Stand - $300
FX5 Filter (new seals) - *Sold*
Eheim Pro 2228 (new seals) - *Sold*
Fluval 304 Filter - *Sold*
Fluval 305 Filter - *Sold*
Marineland Double Bright LED Light 36-48" - *Sold*
Rena Air Pump 400 series - $25
2x Ebo Jager 250w heaters - *Sold*
River Rocks - *Sold*
4 Pieces of Driftwood - *Sold*
11 Packages of Hikari Bloodworms - *Sold*
Aqueon 25 ft. Water Changing System - *Sold*
48 lb bucket of Instant Ocean Sea Salt (40 lbs left) - *Sold*
1.89L Big Al's Water Conditioner - *Sold*


----------



## catgoldfish (Apr 21, 2010)

pm'd for salt


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

Could send me some pics of the light? Please and thank you

Ben


----------



## neonlyte (Mar 10, 2011)

it is this one, i got it from here too

Marineland Double Bright LED Light Fixture (36-48 Inch)


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

That's a beautiful tank and stand. And a fair price for its condition. If I didn't have 5 tanks already. Sorry to hear that you can let it all go.


----------



## IceBlue (Mar 17, 2011)

Some excellent stuff there, unfortunately I'm on the island. Will check on this thread if I'm coming over in the next while.


----------



## Shiyuu (Apr 9, 2011)

PM sent for the Aqueon Water Changing System.


----------



## neonlyte (Mar 10, 2011)

added photo of the driftwood


----------



## neonlyte (Mar 10, 2011)

daily bump! still have some things left


----------



## stath (Jan 15, 2011)

is the tank a 4 footer?


----------



## neonlyte (Mar 10, 2011)

yes its 48" long by 24 x 24


----------



## neonlyte (Mar 10, 2011)

still have some items left! bump


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

if you're ever going to go into rich, van, bby, etc. i'd like to pick up the water conditioner. if not, gl with the sale


----------



## andrewjc21 (Feb 15, 2012)

Sent you a PM


----------



## neonlyte (Mar 10, 2011)

almost out of stuff! dropped some prices


----------



## neonlyte (Mar 10, 2011)

not much stuff left!


----------



## neonlyte (Mar 10, 2011)

tank is the only major item left!


----------



## neonlyte (Mar 10, 2011)

bump! need this gone, dropped to $300


----------

